# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  ATF v10.30

## gsm_bouali

* ATF v10.30 
Release Date: October 24, 2013 *  *Firmware Version Required : 10.3.80*  *[ATF JTAG]* ** Added New BIG BOOT FILES for all Lumia Phones* ** Added Lumia 1020 BOOT REPAIR Support*  *[Infineon]* ** Added Read Flash File Option for Infineon XG110 FBUS Phones* *--> This will read MCU, PPM and CNT in Regular FLS Format (Including VPL)* *--> Currently very useful for Nokia 107 RM-961* ** Added Read Flash File Custom Address and Full Flash* ** Added Dead Phone Read PM Area via Recover PMM Area (PM File)*  *[BB5]* ** Fixed UDA Flashing on Latest Belle Releases*  *[General Updates]* ** Complete Product Listing in Nokia.ini (as of October 24, 2013)*    *[Bug Fixes]* ** Fixed Infineon XG110 FBUS Flashing "Hang" on Factory Reset* ** Fixed Infineon XG110 FBUS PMM and CNT Quick Erase*   *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*        *DOWNLOAD HERE:* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا اخي فيصل عالمتابعة

----------

